# Yellow Belly Pieds?



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Does anybody know of any Yellow Belly Piebald Projects/Combinations/Outcomes?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Surely yellow belly x pied would = 100% het pied 50% het yellow belly


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Surely yellow belly x pied would = 100% het pied 50% het yellow belly


No. 

Yellowbelly is codominant, you cannot have 'het yellowbelly'. 

If you were to breed YB to Pied you would get 1/2 clutch YB het Pied and 1/2 clutch Normal het Pied. 

Breed YB het Pied x het Pied or visual Pied you should get a YB Pied. 

If you bred YB het Pied x YB het Pied you should get Ivory Pied and I'd be buggered as to say that wouldn't be a white snake :lol2:


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Only thing I can think is that it would be either pied with very pale YB side on the non white areas, normal pied looking but with the YB stripe on the white sections or an all white snake with pink YB eyes?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> No.
> 
> Yellowbelly is codominant, you cannot have 'het yellowbelly'.


Correction: you cannot have a het yellowbelly that looks normal. All yellowbellies are het yellowbelly because they have a yellowbelly mutant gene paired with a normal gene.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

talltom69 said:


> Only thing I can think is that it would be either pied with very pale YB side on the non white areas, normal pied looking but with the YB stripe on the white sections or an all white snake with pink YB eyes?


Yellowbellies don't have pink eyes?

Homozygous YB (AKA "ivory") have dark-coloured eyes.

A pied YB would probably be a Yellowbelly with pied white patches; a pied Ivory would probably have the faint yellow stripe in the areas where it doesn't have the pied white patches, and would almost certainly have dark eyes.

That said it could turn out like the Lesser Pied, where you'd expect patches of white on a Lesser-coloured snake - but you GET a dark-eyed white snake.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts guys, I have what I believe to be a Yellow Belly Het Pied Female, would be interesting to see what her genetics are, all the more reason to invest in a male Yellow Belly!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Thanks for your thoughts guys, I have what I believe to be a Yellow Belly Het Pied Female, would be interesting to see what her genetics are, all the more reason to invest in a male Yellow Belly!


What you probably need is a Pied male AND a yellowbelly 

Otherwise, you wouldn't get your visual Pieds... just possible hets.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> What you probably need is a Pied male AND a yellowbelly
> 
> Otherwise, you wouldn't get your visual Pieds... just possible hets.


 
I have a Het Pied Male! So when this female is big enough, she'll be put with him.


----------



## Jase Boa (Oct 22, 2007)

paulh said:


> Correction: you cannot have a het yellowbelly that looks normal. All yellowbellies are het yellowbelly because they have a yellowbelly mutant gene paired with a normal gene.


If you're trying to be clever, Yellowbelly is heterozygous for Ivory, as is Pastel heterozygous for Super Pastel, and Cinnamon for Super Cinnamon etc etc.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Jase Boa said:


> If you're trying to be clever, Yellowbelly is heterozygous for Ivory, as is Pastel heterozygous for Super Pastel, and Cinnamon for Super Cinnamon etc etc.


I am trying to use genetics terms accurately. We agree that yellowbelly, pastel and cinnamon royal pythons are heterozygous. So there is nothing to argue about except perhaps the desirability of using "super" as slang for "homozygous".


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

paulh said:


> I am trying to use genetics terms accurately. We agree that yellowbelly, pastel and cinnamon royal pythons are heterozygous. So there is nothing to argue about except perhaps the desirability of using "super" as slang for "homozygous".


No one is disputing what you are sying is techincally correct, it's just not the way the terminology is used over here in the UK, there are a lot of people on here who find genetics very confusing, and if we don't all satick to the same terms it only confuses people further.

you ARE correct but generally that terminology is not used with regard ot co-dom moprhs in the UK, only in the states.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Mason said:


> ... there are a lot of people on here who find genetics very confusing, and if we don't all stick to the same terms it only confuses people further.


I agree with this statement 100%. 

Personally, I think that claiming there is no het pastel except that pastel is the visual het is very confusing.

Herp genetics talk is essentially a ghetto dialect of the standard genetics vocabulary. A ghetto dialect confuses people who move into the ghetto and is a barrier to communication when someone moves out of the ghetto. In my opinion, the best solution is to use the standard definitions of genetics terms rather than continuing in the ghetto.


----------

